# philly race



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

Any racers out there doing the Philly 2 Day Cycling Classic... It looks like a cool 2 day omnium race basically in the city... or Fairmount Park anyhow. I think I am in. Anyone done this race before? What is the course like? Any feedback appreciated.

here is the flyer - http://www.breakawayracing.org/bescrace.html

Kind of a cool flyer... Looks like a cool race.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

bicyclenerd said:


> Any racers out there doing the Philly 2 Day Cycling Classic... It looks like a cool 2 day omnium race basically in the city... or Fairmount Park anyhow. I think I am in. Anyone done this race before? What is the course like? Any feedback appreciated.
> 
> here is the flyer - http://www.breakawayracing.org/bescrace.html
> 
> Kind of a cool flyer... Looks like a cool race.



I did the circuit race 2 years ago when it was called the Diamond race. They are running the course in reverse this year. Great race


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

bicyclenerd said:


> Any racers out there doing the Philly 2 Day Cycling Classic... It looks like a cool 2 day omnium race basically in the city... or Fairmount Park anyhow. I think I am in. Anyone done this race before? What is the course like? Any feedback appreciated.
> 
> here is the flyer - http://www.breakawayracing.org/bescrace.html
> 
> Kind of a cool flyer... Looks like a cool race.


I'm doing it... never done it before... looks like I'm the only one on my team going... should be fun getting my butt kicked by the Pro 1/2 women.  

This time I'll try to make sure my bike makes it in and out of the race safe and sound.  (Is it just me or does that face look something other than embarassed?)


----------



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

vonteity said:


> I'm doing it... never done it before... looks like I'm the only one on my team going... should be fun getting my butt kicked by the Pro 1/2 women.
> 
> This time I'll try to make sure my bike makes it in and out of the race safe and sound.  (Is it just me or does that face look something other than embarassed?)


Cool... The face looks sleepy.

Who are you racing with? What cat are you?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

bicyclenerd said:


> Cool... The face looks sleepy.
> 
> Who are you racing with? What cat are you?


I race with Team BBC in Baltimore. I'm one top ten away from cat 3. I don't expect to get it this weekend at Philly, but you never know. Stranger things have happened.


----------

